# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pyetje per matematiciet

## arianit_real

Kam ca pyetje per ata te cilet e dijne mire matematiken . Nese keto detyra dine t'i zgjidhin ateher nese munden le te me tregojne edhe shkakun(psehun) :$


1 . Nese 1/x = 0 ......ateher X me sa eshte i barabart ..x=?

2.  Sa bejne 0 ne eksponentin 0 ?

3.  Sa bejne 0/0= ?

4.  Sa bejne infinit / infinit = ?


Nese ndonjeren kishte mund me zgjidh ndokush e te me tregoj pse , do te isha i knaqur . Kaloni mire me respekt

----------


## Brari

1 . Nese 1/x = 0 ......ateher X me sa eshte i barabart ..x=?

2. Sa bejne 0 ne eksponentin 0 ?

3. Sa bejne 0/0= ?

4. Sa bejne infinit / infinit = ?


--

infinit

0

1

1

--

----------


## arianit_real

a mund te me tregosh edhe shkakun ..... 0/0 mund te jete edhe 2 ?:?$

----------


## Pratolini

> Kam ca pyetje per ata te cilet e dijne mire matematiken . Nese keto detyra dine t'i zgjidhin ateher nese munden le te me tregojne edhe shkakun(psehun) :$
> 
> 
> 1 . Nese 1/x = 0 ......ateher X me sa eshte i barabart ..x=?
> 
> 2.  Sa bejne 0 ne eksponentin 0 ?
> 
> 3.  Sa bejne 0/0= ?
> 
> ...


1/x=0 ----> x= infinit ( bravo Brar  :shkelje syri:  )
0 ne eksponent 0 = 1  ( keq Brar, sepse cdo numer duke perfshire edhe zeron, me marreveshje merret 1 kur eshte ne eksponent 0 )
0/0 eshte veprim i palejuar ne baze te rregullave matematikore
infinit/infinit eshte e papercaktuar


Te me korrigjoje ndokush nese jam gabim per ndonjeren

----------


## EdiR

> 1/x=0 ----> x= infinit ( bravo Brar  )
> 0 ne eksponent 0 = 1  ( keq Brar, sepse cdo numer duke perfshire edhe zeron, me marreveshje merret 1 kur eshte ne eksponent 0 )
> 0/0 eshte veprim i palejuar ne baze te rregullave matematikore
> infinit/infinit eshte e papercaktuar
> 
> 
> Te me korrigjoje ndokush nese jam gabim per ndonjeren


Nuk je gabim aspak.
Une do te mund te shtoj qe infinity/infinity ne vend i "papercaktuar" te ishte "varet nga situata".

----------


## dr.arta

pratolini eshte i sakte

vetem se do ti shtoja se 0/0 eshte trajte e pacaktuar ne limite
pra kur kemi lim e nje shprehjeje kur x ose n shkojne drejt nje vlere te caktuar ose infiniti  0/0 eshte shprehje e pacaktuar dhe ne kete rast perdorim pjestim polinomi

por ne rast se nuk kemi limit atehere 0/0 nuk eshte  epranueshme si zgjidhje

----------


## dr.arta

hej kam dhe une nje ushtrim te bukur ne matematike

1/n sinx=?
n me n thjeshtohet
dhe del six=6

haha

ju pelq

e ka zgjighur nje bjonde thone

----------


## Pratolini

> Nuk je gabim aspak.
> Une do te mund te shtoj qe infinity/infinity ne vend i "papercaktuar" te ishte "varet nga situata".


Na jep nje situate ne te cilen infinit/infinit jep dicka sepse une nuk e kam te qarte.

----------


## xfiles

> Na jep nje situate ne te cilen infinit/infinit jep dicka sepse une nuk e kam te qarte.



nje rast kur 0/0 jep diçka
sin(x) / x
per x=0
duke kaluar ne limit sin(x)/x=1
qe ndryshe eshte funksioni sinc(x)=sin(x)/x

----------


## EdiR

> Na jep nje situate ne te cilen infinit/infinit jep dicka sepse une nuk e kam te qarte.


Patjeter:
nqs ke dy polinme si: (X^3)/(2X^3) kur x-> infinity atehere limiti eshte 1/2
ose kur ke ln(x)/(x^2) x->infinity qe eshte pak a shume infinity/infinity 
duke pare qe te dy jane te vazhdueshem, te percaktuar ne infinity atehere edhe derivativet e tyre gezojne te njejtat veti duke dhene lim (1/x)/2x = 0 x->infinity
dy forma te njejta infinity/infinity rezultate te ndryshme, nuk jane shembujt me te mire por shpresoj te kem ilustruar sado pak c'fare shpreha me lart.
etj

Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## *Lorisa*

Nëse,

23-50=0
40-22=0
53-17=0
81- *?* =0

cili numër duhet të vëndoset tek pikëpyetja?

Alternativat: 28; 55; 66; 14

----------


## xfiles

> Patjeter:
> nqs ke dy polinme si: (X^3)/(2X^3) kur x-> infinity atehere limiti eshte 1/2


ketu me duhet te kundershtoj pak,
jo se eshte gabim ajo qe thua, por eshte teper i panevojshem kalimi ne limit, perderisa x^3/2x^3 thjeshtohet dhe del direkt 1/2,
eshte si te thuash, sa vlen a/2a , a me a thjeshtohet dhe ngel 1/2,
dhe ne kete rast a=x^3.

----------


## EdiR

> ketu me duhet te kundershtoj pak,
> jo se eshte gabim ajo qe thua, por eshte teper i panevojshem kalimi ne limit, perderisa x^3/2x^3 thjeshtohet dhe del direkt 1/2,
> eshte si te thuash, sa vlen a/2a , a me a thjeshtohet dhe ngel 1/2,
> dhe ne kete rast a=x^3.


Mire qe e thjeshtove aq lehte por une doja te ilustroja pak me gjate ne pergjithesi dhe nuk kisha kohe te mendohem shume :-)
Faleminderit dhe kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## jessi89

> Nëse,
> 
> 23-50=0
> 40-22=0
> 53-17=0
> 81- *?* =0
> 
> cili numër duhet të vëndoset tek pikëpyetja?
> 
> Alternativat: 28; 55; 66; 14


55-22=33
50-17=33
So, mund te jete 55.

----------


## white_snake

> Nëse,
> 
> 23-50=0
> 40-22=0
> 53-17=0
> 81- *?* =0
> 
> cili numër duhet të vëndoset tek pikëpyetja?
> 
> Alternativat: 28; 55; 66; 14


zgjidhja qe shoh un nuk egziston ne listen e alernativave qe ke dhen...

per mendimin tim zgjidhjet e mundeshme jan: 09; 18; 27; 36 etc, pra dy shifra qe po ti mbledhesh te japin numrin 9.

arsyeja per zgjidhjet e sygjeruara :

23-50=0................(2+3)-(5+0)=0
40-22=0................(4+0)-(2+2)=0
53-17=0................(5+3)-(1+7)=0

edhe po te marrim parasysh qe nr qe zbriten ne ekuacion vin drej zbritjes atehere sygjerimi me i sakte i bazuara mbi te njejten teori do te ishte: 09...


se di ne eshte e sakte apo jo , kshu qe pres konfirmim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Lorisa*

> 55-22=33
> 50-17=33
> So, mund te jete 55.


Jo Jessi, s'është e sakt por nqs. mundesh sqaroe pak me fjalë çfarë logjike ka ndryshimi i këtyre numrave që ke bërë?




> zgjidhja qe shoh un nuk egziston ne listen e alernativave qe ke dhen...
> 
> per mendimin tim zgjidhjet e mundeshme jan: 09; 18; 27; 36 etc, pra dy shifra qe po ti mbledhesh te japin numrin 9.
> 
> arsyeja per zgjidhjet e sygjeruara :
> 
> 23-50=0................(2+3)-(5+0)=0
> 40-22=0................(4+0)-(2+2)=0
> 53-17=0................(5+3)-(1+7)=0
> ...


*Komplimente White_snake, vërtet logjikon për mrekulli. 
*
Pasi kam dhënë dhe alternativat, është njëra prej tyre edhe atë sipas këtij parimi:

ndryshimet e numrave më lart japin shifren e pjestueshme me 3, gjë që bie shumë në sy  dhe nëse i zëvendëson alternativat që unë kam vënë veç njëri numër i përshtatet dhe ai numër është...

Edhe numri 27 që e thae ti i pershtatet por rastësisht nuk e kam vënë tek alternativat e mundshme pasi, tek vargu i parë e kemi njëhere (23-50) dhe është mir tmos përsëriten.

----------


## jessi89

Ngelet qe te jete 66.....(81-66=15)

----------


## white_snake

tek zgjidhja jote sme kish shkuar mendja Lorisa :buzeqeshje: , un u mundova te vertetoja barazimin me 0

gjithsesi, per ju qe keni qef problemet matematikore, zgjdhni problemin ne vijim:

1 kokerr veze pule kushton 3 lek
1 kokerr veze pate kushton 5 lek
10 veze pellumbi kushton 1 lek

duhet te shpenzosh ekzaktesisht 100 lek per te blere 100 kokrra veze :buzeqeshje: , pra 100lek=100veze, duke kombinuar llojet e ndrryshme te vezeve


Paci fat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Selami2006

1 person kalonte afer 1 are ku punonin disa veta dhe i thot a u lodhet 100 veta 
I pergjigjet 1 person nuk jemi 100 veta (po jena aq sa jena +edhe 1 her aq + 1/2 e qetyre sa jena + 1/4 e qetyre sa jena + ti qe po na pershendet bohemi 100) sa veta jan kan duke punuar

 X + X + X1/2 + X1/4 + 1 = 100

----------


## white_snake

> 1 person kalonte afer 1 are ku punonin disa veta dhe i thot a u lodhet 100 veta 
> I pergjigjet 1 person nuk jemi 100 veta (po jena aq sa jena +edhe 1 her aq + 1/2 e qetyre sa jena + 1/4 e qetyre sa jena + ti qe po na pershendet bohemi 100) sa veta jan kan duke punuar
> 
>  X + X + X1/2 + X1/4 + 1 = 100


se kuptova shume mire problemin :buzeqeshje: , por ne baze te ekuacionit zgjidhja eshte 36 :buzeqeshje: , shiko ne vijim:

X + X + 1/2X +1/4X + 1 = 100

X + X + 1/2X +1/4X=100-1

2.75X = 99

X= 99/2.75

x= 36
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

